# Netflix: The Witcher und Stranger Things kämpfen um die Youtube-Krone



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Netflix: The Witcher und Stranger Things kämpfen um die Youtube-Krone*

						Der offizielle Teaser-Trailer für The Witcher auf Netflix kommt bei Youtube-Nutzern sehr gut an. Der Trailer landet auf der Bestenliste der Youtube-Videos des offiziellen Netflix-Kanals auf dem sechsten Platz und kämpft mit weiteren Netflix-Größen wie Stranger Things um die Youtube-Krone.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Netflix: The Witcher und Stranger Things kämpfen um die Youtube-Krone*


----------



## thrustno1 (1. August 2019)

*AW: Netflix: The Witcher und Stranger Things kämpfen um die Youtube-Krone*

Öhm entscheidend sind Klicks, ob Positiv oder Negativ ist bei der Rangliste egal.......


----------



## GamesPhilosoph (1. August 2019)

*AW: Netflix: The Witcher und Stranger Things kämpfen um die Youtube-Krone*



thrustno1 schrieb:


> Öhm entscheidend sind Klicks, ob Positiv oder Negativ ist bei der Rangliste egal.......


Habe ich etwas anderes geschrieben?

Gruß
Micha


----------

